# ISDN - wo gibts das noch? [Update: Erfahrungen zum Umgang mit Kunden bei Vodafone, O2 und Telekom]



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2013)

_Update: Erfahrungsberichte/Zusammenfassung gibts in Post 29_

Nicht ganz Internet (zum Glück!), aber ich schreibe es trotzdem mal ins Internetforum:
Bei welchen Anbietern bekommt man eigentlich noch echtes ISDN?

Nach sehr schlechtern Erfahrungen mit Vodafone bin ich Anfang des Jahres zu Alice/O2 gewechselt, statt dem bestellten und garantierten ISDN+DSL wurde aber NGN geschaltet. Mittlerweile habe ich auch ne Antwort aus der Reklamationsabteilung - "sorry, dass sie der Verkäufer da falsch informiert, aber gibts generell nicht mehr, ... _NGN ist ja so toll_ ...". Mag ja sein, dass das für DIE toll ist, aber ich kann meine bewährte Modem/Routerkombination nicht nutzen (und die Homebox hat, wenn man sie als Modem anschließt, Einwahlzeiten von min. 2 Minuten, von der extrem umständlichen Fehlerdiagnose bei Verbindungsproblemen ganz zu schweigen), 0,5 bis 1 Sekunde Verzögerung bei Telefonaten und wenn es mal Störungen gibt, ist auch beides auf einmal weg. Das die Anfangs erstmal nur 6 statt der bezahlten 16 Mbit geschaltet haben, bis ich dem Support auf den Wecker gegangen bin, macht den Laden auch nicht gerade sympathischer. (Und derzeit messe ich schon wieder verdächtig viel weniger - was eigentlich nicht mit einem low-res Videostream auf dem zweiten Rechner erklärt werden kann. Der Ping war mit Vodafone, trotz aller anderen Probleme, auch besser.)

=> Ich such schon wieder einen neuen Anbieter. (immerhin bot O2 ja die Möglichkeit, nen Vertrag mit monatlicher Kündigungsmöglichkeit abzuschließen  )

- Vodafone ist, wie geschrieben, prinzipiell raus.
- Alice macht kein ISDN mehr.
- Versatel soll auch gerne versuchen, den Leuten NGN unterzuschieben und hat in Bezug auf Service auch einen miserablen Ruf. Zumindest für Vorabauskünfte kann ich das auch schon bestätigen, denn ohne einen kompletten Satz persönlicher Daten verraten die einem nicht einmal, was sie vor Ort überhaupt anbieten.
- Lokal habe ich hier in Kiel nur Kielnet gefunden, die sind a) kürzlich von Versatel aufgekauft worden und versuchen b) schon seit längerem, Leuten NGN unterzuschieben. Ob sie ISDN trotzdem noch anbieten, versuche ich gerade herauszufinden. Pluspunkt ist jedenfalls, dass die automatische Verlängerung nach 12 Monaten nur noch 3 Monate beträgt, d.h. wenn sich der Service später verschlechtert, komme ich leicht wieder raus. Aber dafür muss er anfangs erstmal okay sein... (das sie noch fastpath gegen Geld anbieten, spricht imho Bände)
- Die Telekom ist der einzige Anbieter, den ich gefunden habe, der explizit zwischen ISDN und IP Anschlüssen unterscheidet  . Leider nehmen die auch Telekompreise, haben bei größeren Problemen auch nicht gerade den Ruf besonders guten Service zu bieten und man ist jährlich an den teuren Vertrag gebunden. (Natürlich ohne dass im Vertrag irgendwo mehr garnatiert wird, als eine Internetleitung, die ggf. sogar schnell genug ist, um E-Mails abzurufen)

Kennt hier vielleicht noch jemand eine weitere Alternative?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kennt hier vielleicht noch jemand eine weitere Alternative?


 Hmmm...Willst du jetzt das blaue vom himmel gelogen oder klartext haben?
Naja, ich versuchs mal mit klartext... (bitte nicht hauen!)
Das mit der analogen bzw. isdn-telefonie ist am aussterben. Die einzig mir bekannten anbieter sind Vodafone, Alice (aber nur da, wo die ihre eigenen leitungen haben) und natürlich die tkom. Evt. könntest du es ja noch mit netcologne versuchen, falls die bei dir überhaupt was anbieten.  (bin mir da aber nicht sicher)
Die gründe? Ganz einfach! Wie du schon geschrieben hast, die tkom ist dir zu teuer wobei halt konventionelle telefonie immer teurer wie VoIP ist da hier über teure ATM-technik geschalten wird und für VoIP hingegen billiges GbE reicht.
Angemerkt sei übrigens noch, das die tkom im zuge der umstellung auf GbE-technik auch ihre telefonie schrittweise auf VoIP umstellt.So wirst du bei beauftragung von VDSL sehr wahrscheinlich nur noch VoIP dazu bekommen und mittlerweile geht es sogar so weit, das hier im forum schon der erste user aufgetaucht ist der von normaler telefonie zwangsweise auf VoIP umgestellt wurde. (das gebiet wird wohl ausgebaut und modernisiert)
Ich befürchte also, das du dich damit langsam anfreunden oder halt etwas mehr bezahlen mußt. Versuche es am besten so zu regeln, das du dein inet und deinen handy-vertrag vom selben provider beziehst um im zweifelsfall service-nummern kostenlos erreichen zu können. (bei der tkom und ggf. congstar ist das dank 0800 nummer ergal)
Und um dich ein wenig zu beruhigen, die unannehmlichkeiten liegen nicht darin das bei inet-ausfall auch das telefon nicht funktioniert, sondern darin das es für den user schwieriger wird zu erkennen das die letzte meile (das kabel selbst) irgendwo einen defekt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*

Klingt nach "gibt keine weiteren Anbieter"...
Hast du nähere Informationen zu solchen Zwangsumstellungen? Resultiert daraus ein Kündigungsrecht?

Bezüglich des "mehr zahlens": NGN-"ISDN"+16 Mbit gibts via Kabel auch für 29,90. Ich zahle jetzt 34,90. Die Telekom will für ISDN 38,90. Irgendwann ists genug mit Aufpreisen, oder? Wobei ich prinzipiell auch bereit wäre, 40 Euro auf den Tisch zu legen. Aber dafür will ich dann bitte auch die Garantie haben, etwas zu erhalten. Und die gibts leider bei keinem einzigen Anbieter, man unterschreibt de facto eine Zahlungsverpflichtung in Höhe von 250-300 € und darf sich hinterher glücklich schätzen, wenns ein paar kbit/s gibt?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*

Wofür genau brauchst Du denn ISDN? Kannst Du das nicht irgendwie anders lösen, was Du vorhast?

Also, wenn, dann geht wohl nur telekom, und netcologne wäre halt für den Fall, dass Du in/bei Köln wohnst.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klingt nach "gibt keine weiteren Anbieter"...


Du könntest nur noch nach weiteren, regionalen anbietern suchen. Bei den großen kenne ich nur die genannten.


> Hast du nähere Informationen zu solchen Zwangsumstellungen? Resultiert daraus ein Kündigungsrecht?


Leider nein. Ich hatte den thread nur noch so im hinterkopf, da er noch nicht übermäßig lange her ist. Allerdings meine ich, das der ersteller einfach einen neuen vertrag vorgesetzt bekahm und der alte providerseitig (tkom) einfach gekündigt wurde.


> Bezüglich des "mehr zahlens": NGN-"ISDN"+16 Mbit gibts via Kabel auch für 29,90. Ich zahle jetzt 34,90. Die Telekom will für ISDN 38,90. Irgendwann ists genug mit Aufpreisen, oder?


Ds ist aber die übliche preispolitik der tkom. Ein isdn-anschluß kostete schon immer das doppelte eines analogen wobei ich die preise dafür nicht im kopf habe. Lediglich bei arcor war das, anno dazumal, etwas günstiger.


> Wobei ich prinzipiell auch bereit wäre, 40 Euro auf den Tisch zu legen. Aber dafür will ich dann bitte auch die Garantie haben, etwas zu erhalten.


Inwiefern? Ob du isdn oder voip erhälst, siehst du schon am preis.


> Und die gibts leider bei keinem einzigen Anbieter, man unterschreibt de facto eine Zahlungsverpflichtung in Höhe von 250-300 € und darf sich hinterher glücklich schätzen, wenns ein paar kbit/s gibt?


 Die tkom sagt einem leider zu genau, was man an bandbreite bekommt. Ich bevorzuge eher anbieter mit ein-preis tarif. Das sind dann 16 mbit und ich kann dank echtem ram (nicht so einen fake wie bei der tkom) schauen, was ich aus der leitung prügeln kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wofür genau brauchst Du denn ISDN? Kannst Du das nicht irgendwie anders lösen, was Du vorhast?



Ich brauche zwei getrennte Leitungen, weil ich auch geschäftlich erreichbar sein möchte, während jemand telefoniert. Und dafür nutze ich eigentlich seit Jahren ISDN (hab auch die entsprechende Hardware hier), denn die Verzögerung von VoIP kann ich eh nicht ausstehen. (spätestens wenn mal wieder jemand ne Freisprecheinrichtung nutzt und man ein 0,5-1s Echo in der Leitung hat )




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Leider nein. Ich hatte den thread nur noch so im hinterkopf, da er noch nicht übermäßig lange her ist. Allerdings meine ich, das der ersteller einfach einen neuen vertrag vorgesetzt bekahm und der alte providerseitig (tkom) einfach gekündigt wurde.



Na das klingt ja schon mal nicht nach worst-case - einen neuen Vertrag kann ich schließlich auch ablehnen und mir dann zumindest einen billigeren Anbieter suchen, wenn es gar nicht mehr anders geht.



> Inwiefern? Ob du isdn oder voip erhälst, siehst du schon am preis.
> Die tkom sagt einem leider zu genau, was man an bandbreite bekommt. Ich bevorzuge eher anbieter mit ein-preis tarif. Das sind dann 16 mbit und ich kann dank echtem ram (nicht so einen fake wie bei der tkom) schauen, was ich aus der leitung prügeln kann.


 
Mein Problem mit Vodafone waren halt zuerst Leitungsunterbrechungen im Abstand von z.T. <10 Minuten und später dann eine auf 1 Mbit/s gesunkene Bandbreite. Und gegen beides kann man nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts machen. Wenn der Provider sagt "ist halt so", ist man bis ans Ende der Vertragslaufzeit damit gestraft, muss aber trotzdem den vollen Preis bezahlen. In so eine Situation möchte ich tunlichst nie wieder kommen, dass ich Geld für etwas nahezu nutzloses rausschmeiße.
Gegen RAM hätte ich somit nichts (gibts da eigentlich ne Übersicht, welche Anbieter es nutzen?), aber am liebsten hätte ich entweder eine kurze Kündigungsfrist oder eine gewisse Mindestgarantie. Letztere gibt einem aber niemand. Und bei 0 garantierter Leistung auch noch hohe Preise zahlen...


----------



## Toby-ch (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



> Ich brauche zwei getrennte Leitungen, weil ich auch geschäftlich erreichbar sein möchte, während jemand telefoniert. Und dafür nutze ich eigentlich seit Jahren ISDN (hab auch die entsprechende Hardware hier), denn die Verzögerung von VoIP kann ich eh nicht ausstehen. (spätestens wenn mal wieder jemand ne Freisprecheinrichtung nutzt und man ein 0,5-1s Echo in der Leitung hat )


Ich weis ja nicht was ihr für Anbieter in Deutschland habt aber ich nutze seit fast 4 Jahre VIOP mit einem Simens Giga Set C470IP ist ein älteres teil taugt aber noch ohne Problem und ich habe weder Echos noch sonnst ein Problem. anbieter ist Sipcall 
Ich habe es auch schon bei zwei Kollegen eingerichtet die jetzt nicht die Super schnellste Internet Leitung haben. aber bis jetzt keine Probleme ist aber auch nur ein Gerät vorhanden und nur eine Nummer aber bei einer 16 M/Bit leitung sollten zwei Telefonate kein Problem sein.
Und em Ja ISDN ist Tot ! Das Braucht man Heute auch nicht mehr.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit Vodafone waren halt zuerst Leitungsunterbrechungen im Abstand von z.T. <10 Minuten und später dann eine auf 1 Mbit/s gesunkene Bandbreite. Und gegen beides kann man nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts machen.


Aus deiner sicht vieleicht, aus meiner nicht. Man kann immer was dagegen tun wobei ich zugestehen muß das es bei vodafone nicht einfach wird. (man muß der easybox erstmal die voip-daten entlocken bevor man sie gegen was besseres tauschen kann)


> Wenn der Provider sagt "ist halt so", ist man bis ans Ende der Vertragslaufzeit damit gestraft, muss aber trotzdem den vollen Preis bezahlen. In so eine Situation möchte ich tunlichst nie wieder kommen, dass ich Geld für etwas nahezu nutzloses rausschmeiße.


Das ist verständlich aber wenn es garnicht mehr geht bzw. unzumutbar wird würde ich notfalls zum anwalt gehen. (für irgendetwas müssen die ja gut sein)


> Gegen RAM hätte ich somit nichts (gibts da eigentlich ne Übersicht, welche Anbieter es nutzen?), aber am liebsten hätte ich entweder eine kurze Kündigungsfrist oder eine gewisse Mindestgarantie. Letztere gibt einem aber niemand.


 Eine übersicht gibt es nicht aber die klare regel: Alles was ohne tkom-technik im adsl-bereich auskommt, ist ratenadaptiv geschalten. Du solltest also um reine tkom-reseller einen bogen machen. Das heraus zu finden ist leider nicht immer einfach und es gibt auch haufenweise anbieter wie congstar und 1&1 welche auf tkom und telefonica schalten.
Ich empfehle immer wieder gerne easybell. Die schalten nur via telefonica (auf alle fälle ratenadaptiv), haben einen ganz guten support, man hat freie hardware-wahl und auf wunsch 14 tage kündigungsfrist ohne midestlaufzeit. (die 7390 zur miete kann ich nicht empfehlen) Zudem kann man vorher schätzen lassen, was ankommen wird. (schätzen aber eher konservativ)
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob sie ggf. noch dsl via tkom telefon-anschluß anbieten. (linesharing)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



Toby-ch schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht was ihr für Anbieter in Deutschland habt aber ich nutze seit fast 4 Jahre VIOP mit einem Simens Giga Set C470IP ist ein älteres teil taugt aber noch ohne Problem und ich habe weder Echos noch sonnst ein Problem. anbieter ist Sipcall
> Ich habe es auch schon bei zwei Kollegen eingerichtet die jetzt nicht die Super schnellste Internet Leitung haben. aber bis jetzt keine Probleme ist aber auch nur ein Gerät vorhanden und nur eine Nummer aber bei einer 16 M/Bit leitung sollten zwei Telefonate kein Problem sein.



Es ist nicht ein Problem der Leitung, sondern der Wandler. Möglich, dass man mit einem direkt angeschlossenen VoIP Telefon diese Probleme nicht hat. Hab ich aber nicht. Ich hab ein ISDN Telefon, zwei Analog-Telefone und eine Homebox, die ihre Daten nicht preisgibt und offensichtlich ewig für die Umsetzung braucht. Ähnliches habe ich auch schon von anderen Leuten gehört.
Alternativ habe ich aber auch einen NTBA mit integriertem Analogwandler, an dem alles hervorragend funktioniert - wenn man ihm denn eine ISDN-Leitung bietet.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aus deiner sicht vieleicht, aus meiner nicht. Man kann immer was dagegen tun wobei ich zugestehen muß das es bei vodafone nicht einfach wird. (man muß der easybox erstmal die voip-daten entlocken bevor man sie gegen was besseres tauschen kann)



Das war kein VoIP Anschluss und es gab auch keine easybox. Nur ein strunzdummes ADSL-Modem, dass garantiert keinen Anteil an der Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit hatte, genauso wenig wie die Leitung. Denn die haben beide, bevor es Probleme mit Vodafone gab und auch danach bei O2, ihre 6 bzw. 16 Mbit/s gebracht. Nur dazwischen, als ich nach diversen Störungen vorsorglich die Kündigung eingereicht hatte, da haben sie auf einmal nur noch 1 Mbit/s geschafft...
Rest kann man sich wohl denken.



> Das ist verständlich aber wenn es garnicht mehr geht bzw. unzumutbar wird würde ich notfalls zum anwalt gehen. (für irgendetwas müssen die ja gut sein)



I.d.R. zum Geld nehmen 
Aber in dem Fall stehst ohnehin nuneinmal schwarz auf weiß im Vertrag: Keine Bandbreitengarantie, 9X% Verfügbarkeit, Ziel eine Enstörung ist es, dass "wieder eine Verbindung ins Internet aufgebaut werden kann."
Das heißt: Wenn die Verbindung nach 30 Sekunden wieder geht, dann war das eine behobene 30-Sekunden Störung. Und die können sie alle 20 Minuten bringen und trotzdem die Gesamtverfügbarkeit erfüllen. Bei asymetrischer Verteilung über den Tag oder wenn es mal ein paar Tage durchgängig funktioniert, sind auch Unterbrechungen in kürzerem Abstand keine Nichterfüllung des Vertrages.



> Das heraus zu finden ist leider nicht immer einfach und es gibt auch haufenweise anbieter wie congstar und 1&1 welche auf tkom und telefonica schalten.



Telefonica habe ich ja derzeit - und die unterhalten offensichtlich keine ISDN Infrastruktur mehr


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist nicht ein Problem der Leitung, sondern der Wandler. Möglich, dass man mit einem direkt angeschlossenen VoIP Telefon diese Probleme nicht hat. Hab ich aber nicht. Ich hab ein ISDN Telefon, zwei Analog-Telefone und eine Homebox, die ihre Daten nicht preisgibt und offensichtlich ewig für die Umsetzung braucht. Ähnliches habe ich auch schon von anderen Leuten gehört.


Also nur eine box als definitive datenbasis. Das ist eher dürftig. Mit hochwertigeren geräten, die bei teils gewerblicher nutzung eh angebracht wären, könnte es auch anders ausschauen.


> ...Nur dazwischen, als ich nach diversen Störungen vorsorglich die Kündigung eingereicht hatte, da haben sie auf einmal nur noch 1 Mbit/s geschafft...
> Rest kann man sich wohl denken.


Eine fritzbox hätte es aufklären können.
Und bezüglich des modems, dsl ist eine fragile sache. Es funzt nicht zwangsläufig alles mit jedem. (dslam-modem kombination) Wenn du bei der instabilen leitung auf einem anderen port geladet bist (nicht unüblich und es sind auch teilweise ziemliche exoten in deutschland unterwegs) wäre das eine erklärung dafür.





> Aber in dem Fall stehst ohnehin nuneinmal schwarz auf weiß im Vertrag: Keine Bandbreitengarantie, 9X% Verfügbarkeit, Ziel eine Enstörung ist es, dass "wieder eine Verbindung ins Internet aufgebaut werden kann."
> Das heißt: Wenn die Verbindung nach 30 Sekunden wieder geht, dann war das eine behobene 30-Sekunden Störung. Und die können sie alle 20 Minuten bringen und trotzdem die Gesamtverfügbarkeit erfüllen. Bei asymetrischer Verteilung über den Tag oder wenn es mal ein paar Tage durchgängig funktioniert, sind auch Unterbrechungen in kürzerem Abstand keine Nichterfüllung des Vertrages.


Auslegungssache! Eine dsl-verbindung ist nicht sinnvoll nutzbar, wenn sie in unregelmäßigen abständen zusammen bricht und für voip ist sie dann schon garnicht brauchbar -> nicht erbringung einer vertraglich geregelten leistung





> Telefonica habe ich ja derzeit - und die unterhalten offensichtlich keine ISDN Infrastruktur mehr


 Haben sie vermutlich auch nie, da sie generell die leitungen von der tkom mieten. Lediglich alice (zumindest als sie noch bei hansenet waren), arcor (von vor der übernahme durch vodafone) und bestimmt auch qsc (nur noch buisness-anschlüsse) haben ihr eigenes netz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also nur eine box als definitive datenbasis. Das ist eher dürftig. Mit hochwertigeren geräten, die bei teils gewerblicher nutzung eh angebracht wären, könnte es auch anders ausschauen.



Tjo - in dem Fall noch nicht einmal möglich, weil man die VoIP Daten bei den aktuellen Homeboxen nicht mehr auslösen kann und allgemein ist es nicht ganz der Sinn, bei einer "billigeren" Lösung viel Geld in Hardwarefunktionen zu stecken, die man in anderer Form schon hat.



> Und bezüglich des modems, dsl ist eine fragile sache. Es funzt nicht zwangsläufig alles mit jedem. (dslam-modem kombination) Wenn du bei der instabilen leitung auf einem anderen port geladet bist (nicht unüblich und es sind auch teilweise ziemliche exoten in deutschland unterwegs) wäre das eine erklärung dafür.



Und wie bin ich plötzlich und unverrückbar auf einem Port gelandet, der so instabil ist, dass er einen Steinwurf (wortwörtlich) vom Verteiler entfernt nur noch 1 MBit/s stabil schafft? 



> Auslegungssache! Eine dsl-verbindung ist nicht sinnvoll nutzbar, wenn sie in unregelmäßigen abständen zusammen bricht und für voip ist sie dann schon garnicht brauchbar -> nicht erbringung einer vertraglich geregelten leistung



In dem Fall war es, wie gesagt, noch nicht VoIP. Aber ich gebe dir sicher recht: Ein guter Anwalt könnte das als unbrauchbar auslegen (weil das halt war). Nur: Ich schließe neue Verträge eigentlich nicht ab, um dann gleich noch einen Anwalt zu benötigen.



> Haben sie vermutlich auch nie, da sie generell die leitungen von der tkom mieten. Lediglich alice (zumindest als sie noch bei hansenet waren), arcor (von vor der übernahme durch vodafone) und bestimmt auch qsc (nur noch buisness-anschlüsse) haben ihr eigenes netz.


 
Alice gehört halt jetzt zu Telefonica und afaik gehört Kiel zum alten Netzteil. Aber wie gesagt: Auch da kein ISDN mehr. Vodafone hat es noch, aber nur ausdrückliche Nachfrage und mit dem Versuch, Ex-Arcor-Kunden zum Umstieg zu bewegen und QSC bieten auf ihrer Webseite, soweit ich das sehe, nur noch VoIP an.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*

Ich denke es liegt an der billigen Technik des Routers Deines Providers. Mit nem passablen Router und nem Anbieter, bei dem man im Gegensatz zu Alice alles selber einstellen kann, wird das anders aussehen. Bei meinem Bruder zB merk ich kein "echo" oder eine merkbare Verzögerung, wenn der auf Lautsprecher stellt - der hat VoIP über vodafone, ich hab analog.

Und so oder so: Du wirst dann eh immer mal auf Leute treffen, die "schlechte" Hardware haben und die Ursache für eine eventuelle Verzögerung sind 

ODER man müsste sich mal informieren, ob Du vlt für geschäftliche Dinge nen Handyvertrag nimmst, den man von extern auch als Festnetznummer erreichen kann.


----------



## PhilSe (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*

Also echtes ISDN...Kein Plan...Aber vom Speed her wohl noch recht weit verbreitet das das Internet saulahm ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich denke es liegt an der billigen Technik des Routers Deines Providers. Mit nem passablen Router und nem Anbieter, bei dem man im Gegensatz zu Alice alles selber einstellen kann, wird das anders aussehen. Bei meinem Bruder zB merk ich kein "echo" oder eine merkbare Verzögerung, wenn der auf Lautsprecher stellt - der hat VoIP über vodafone, ich hab analog.
> 
> Und so oder so: Du wirst dann eh immer mal auf Leute treffen, die "schlechte" Hardware haben und die Ursache für eine eventuelle Verzögerung sind
> 
> ODER man müsste sich mal informieren, ob Du vlt für geschäftliche Dinge nen Handyvertrag nimmst, den man von extern auch als Festnetznummer erreichen kann.


 
Letzteres wäre ne absolute Notlösung, mir ging es ja ursprünglich eigentlich mal darum, nicht alles umbauen zu müssen. Das große Problem sind halt immer die halsabschneiderischen Verträge - ich kann schlecht im jahresrythmus Anbieter ausprobieren, in der Hoffnung, irgendwo endlich mal was brauchbares zu bekommen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo - in dem Fall noch nicht einmal möglich, weil man die VoIP Daten bei den aktuellen Homeboxen nicht mehr auslösen kann und allgemein ist es nicht ganz der Sinn, bei einer "billigeren" Lösung viel Geld in Hardwarefunktionen zu stecken, die man in anderer Form schon hat.


Auszulesen gehen die "homeboxen" bestimmt auch selbst wenn bis jetzt noch keiner dahinter gekommen sein mag.
Mal davon ab, ich würde einen riesen bogen um provider machen, die einem die hardware vorschreiben. Das geht meist in die hose.


> Und wie bin ich plötzlich und unverrückbar auf einem Port gelandet, der so instabil ist, dass er einen Steinwurf (wortwörtlich) vom Verteiler entfernt nur noch 1 MBit/s stabil schafft?


1. Du bist immer unverrückbar auf einem port. Ein portwechsel geht höchstens mit viel eigenem wissen und viel drängeln beim provider. Für das erstere benötigt man natürlich eine datenbasis, die einem eine fritzbox, speedtouch, siemens sl2 o.ä. aber liefern könnte.
2. Woher willst du wissen, das du auf dem verteiler/outdoor-dslam in deiner unmittelbare nähe geschalten wurdest? Ich kenne fälle, da war so ein ding keine 50m vom haus entfernt aber dennoch hat die tkom nur 2 mbit geschalten, da die leitung zum 4 km entfernten hvt ging. Die können dich also sonstwo aufgeschalten haben. (evt. echtes isdn dazu gehabt?)
Allerdings sind wir da wieder bei der datenbasis. Um das halbwegs sicher bestimmen zu können, würde man schon wenigstens den dämpfungswert der leitung aus dem router/ modem benötigen.




> In dem Fall war es, wie gesagt, noch nicht VoIP. Aber ich gebe dir sicher recht: Ein guter Anwalt könnte das als unbrauchbar auslegen (weil das halt war). Nur: Ich schließe neue Verträge eigentlich nicht ab, um dann gleich noch einen Anwalt zu benötigen.


Leider ist unsere zeitlinie ziemlich linear. Solltest du mal eine möglich keit finden um das zu umgehen, sag bescheid. (ich würde gerne wissen, was mich dieses jahr so alles erwartet) Solange dem aber nicht so ist, muß wohl "try and error" reichen.




> Alice gehört halt jetzt zu Telefonica und afaik gehört Kiel zum alten Netzteil. Aber wie gesagt: Auch da kein ISDN mehr.


 Ich tippe mal darauf, das die ebenfalls alles auf gbe und somit auch outdoor-dslams um bauen. Wie gesagt, isdn und analog wird auf kurz oder lang aussterben. (und in ballungsgebieten zu erst)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> 1. Du bist immer unverrückbar auf einem port.



Eben. Und an dem Port verschlechterte sich die Leistung schlagartig >80%? Glaub ich nicht.



> 2. Woher willst du wissen, das du auf dem verteiler/outdoor-dslam in deiner unmittelbare nähe geschalten wurdest?



Ich wüsste nicht, dass die Anbieter multiple Kabel zu einem Haus legen, also muss die letzte "Meile" wohl zu einem bestimmten Verteiler gehen. Ich weiß, dass die Aufteilungen da manchmal irrational sind - aber wie gesagt: In dem Fall ist der Steinwurf wortwörtlich. Es gibt kein Grundstück, dass sich näher an diesem Verteiler befindet, als das, auf dem ich wohne. Und so blöd ist niemand, dass er den Verteiler für ein benachbartes Gebiet außerhalb dessen aufstellt, also müssen wir wohl dazu gehören 
Die Telekom hat auch zeitgleich mit Arbeiten an dem Verteiler die Verfügbarkeit von Glasfaser bei uns verkündet und Alice nutzt den definitiv, wenn man deren Technikern trauen darf.



> Leider ist unsere zeitlinie ziemlich linear. Solltest du mal eine möglich keit finden um das zu umgehen, sag bescheid.



Ich behalte es im Hinterkopf, aber jetzt muss ich erstmal einen Telefonanbieter finden 



> (und in ballungsgebieten zu erst)


 
Na dann bin ich in Kiel ja sicher 
(es sei denn, "Ballungsgebiet" leitet sich von den Gestrüppballen ab, die nachts durch menschenleere Straßen geblasen werden)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, dass die Anbieter multiple Kabel zu einem Haus legen, also muss die letzte "Meile" wohl zu einem bestimmten Verteiler gehen.


Du hast aber quasi "multiple kabel" bei dir zu hause. In deinem APL (hausanschlußpunkt, gerne im keller oder an der außenwand) hast du mehrere kabel. Davon benutzt du ein adernpaar und eines ist i.d.r. die reserve. Teilweise ist es aber auch möglich, weitere adernpaare über die anschlußpunkte deiner nachbarn zu beschalten. (bei uns der fall, meine aktuelle leitung geht über den apl des nachbarn)
Dazu kommt noch, das deine leitung nicht direkt wohin geht, sondern noch an einigen knotenpunkten unter der erde einfach nur in ein anderes kabel "eingeknüpft" wurde. Dein dsl-signal kann also an diesen punkten, sehen wir es mal als kreuzung an, nach links oder rechts gehen. (bei uns ebenfalls so vorhanden, da 1 grundstück+ 1 kabel aber 2 gebäude auf grundstück mit 2 getrennten anschlüssen 2 unterschiedliche endpunkte haben, was auch gesichert ist)


> Ich weiß, dass die Aufteilungen da manchmal irrational sind - aber wie gesagt: In dem Fall ist der Steinwurf wortwörtlich. Es gibt kein Grundstück, dass sich näher an diesem Verteiler befindet, als das, auf dem ich wohne.


Deine leitung muß auch nicht zwingend zum nächsten verteiler gehen. Und  selbst wenn sie es macht, mußt du da nicht aufgeschalten sein, da dich  der anbieter dort eben so gut bloß durchschleifen kann. (wenn er z.b. in  dem kasten keine hardware verbauen darf, weil es nicht seiner ist)
Allerdings kann man viel spekulieren. Ohne daten könnten wir beide recht haben...


> Und so blöd ist niemand, dass er den Verteiler für ein benachbartes Gebiet außerhalb dessen aufstellt, also müssen wir wohl dazu gehören


Wie war das noch? Das universum und die blödheit der menschen haben eine gemeinsamkeit....Beide sind unendlich! (gilt insbesondere für die tkom+ ihre techniker)


> Die Telekom hat auch zeitgleich mit Arbeiten an dem Verteiler die Verfügbarkeit von Glasfaser


Was für glasfaser? FTTB oder FTTH?


> Na dann bin ich in Kiel ja sicher





> (es sei denn, "Ballungsgebiet" leitet sich von den Gestrüppballen ab, die nachts durch menschenleere Straßen geblasen werden)


 Da es sich in berlin genau so verhält und die schon als großstadt gelten, bist du vermutlich doch nicht sooooo sicher.  Wenn du das willst, solltest du nach einöd ziehen.  (liegt in bayern)


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*

Es kann sogar in der Stadt SCHLECHTER ausgebaut sein als in kleinen Städten oder auf dem Land, da es in Städten sehr teuer ist, alles erneut auszuwechseln an Technik und oftmals (aus Unternehmenssicht) erst "vor kurzem" modernisiert wurde (also in den 80er-90er Jahren... ). Zudem sind die Kosten halt eh hoch: alles ist zugebaut, man muss auf engen Bürgersteigen arbeiten, Verkehrsplanung genauestens beachten usw. - das geht auf dem Land oft viel einfacher und somit auch günstiger, da kannst Du auch nicht selten mal eben nur in der Erde ein neues Kabel eingraben, in der Sadt MUSST du in 99% der Fälle Beton/Asphalt öffnen und wieder zubetonieren/asphaltieren oder auch sogar bei Gehwegen in viel Kleinarbeit Pflastersteine neu verlegen.

Ich wohn ja in Köln und zB hab hier die volle Angebots-Bandbreite: DSL bis 16k, VDSL mit 50mbit, Glasfaser bis 100mbit, Internet per Kabel-TV. Ein Kumpel von mir wohnt 10min zu Fuß von mir weg, und zwar sogar eher weiter Richtung City. Der kriegt nur DSL3000, kein VDSL und hat auch kein Glasfaser in Aussicht, und per KabelTV wäre technisch möglich, aber sein Empfang ist schwach, vermutlich müsste man im Haus erst einiges erneuern, was der Vermieter sicher nicht mal eben so machen wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du hast aber quasi "multiple kabel" bei dir zu hause. In deinem APL (hausanschlußpunkt, gerne im keller oder an der außenwand) hast du mehrere kabel. Davon benutzt du ein adernpaar und eines ist i.d.r. die reserve. Teilweise ist es aber auch möglich, weitere adernpaare über die anschlußpunkte deiner nachbarn zu beschalten. (bei uns der fall, meine aktuelle leitung geht über den apl des nachbarn)



Hmm - also zumindest der letzte Anbieterwechsel lief ohne Arbeiten im Keller ab, wenn dann müssen die Leitungen also alle 1:1 bis in den Verteiler gehen, ehe man da was wechseln kann. Und das Vodafone irgend eine Änderung dieser Art einfach mal zwischendurch vorgenommen hat, halte ich für arg unwahrscheinlich.



> Wie war das noch? Das universum und die blödheit der menschen haben eine gemeinsamkeit....Beide sind unendlich! (gilt insbesondere für die tkom+ ihre techniker)



Hmm - trotz allem scheinen die derzeit noch die einfachste Alternative für mich zu sein 



> Was für glasfaser? FTTB oder FTTH?



Afaik FTTH, aber in Werbeflyern steht das so nicht drin und was die im Keller alles gemacht haben, erkenn ich am verschlossenen Kasten auch nicht mehr. Aber da sie definitiv ne neue Leitung bis in den Keller gelegt haben...


----------



## Decrypter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



> - Lokal habe ich hier in Kiel nur Kielnet gefunden, die sind a) kürzlich  von Versatel aufgekauft worden und versuchen b) schon seit längerem,  Leuten NGN unterzuschieben. Ob sie ISDN trotzdem noch anbieten, versuche  ich gerade herauszufinden. Pluspunkt ist jedenfalls, dass die  automatische Verlängerung nach 12 Monaten nur noch 3 Monate beträgt,  d.h. wenn sich der Service später verschlechtert, komme ich leicht  wieder raus. Aber dafür muss er anfangs erstmal okay sein... (das sie  noch fastpath gegen Geld anbieten, spricht imho Bände)



Also KielNet, oder eher gesagt Versatel stellt auch um auf NGN/VoIP. Da bekommst du ne vorkonfigurierte FritzBox (7270), die auch nur Leihgerät ist. Ob man dort an die Zugangsdaten kommt, weiß ich jetzt nicht. Aber zumindest sollte es für Geschäftskunden bei KielNet noch den ISDN Anschluss geben. Nur wäre bei mir der Verkauf an Versatel mit deren absolut miesen Image das KO Kriterium. Bei VF gibt es ISDN nur auf Nachfrage (!) und gegen Aufpreis. Ansonsten halt das NGN Gerassel oder in letzter Zeit sogar vermehrt diesen LTE Mist, weil man auch noch TAL Miete sparen will. Ansonsten bleibt hier in Kiel noch TNG, aber ob die noch den klassischen ISDN schalten, darf auch bezweifelt werden. Ansonsten bleibt nur noch die Telekom übrig. Bei VDSL gibt es wohl kein Analog/ISDN mehr, sondern nur noch den IP Anschluss. Aber bei ADSL/ADSL2+ sollte bei Buchung im T-Shop noch Analog/ISDN möglich sein. Nachteil ist halt, dass die Telekom wohl am teuersten ist. Aber der IP Anschluss der Telekom soll deutlich besser sein, als die reinen VoIP Lösungen der diversen billigen Anbieter !

Du hast jetzt aber mit Alice bzw. O2 den mit Abstand schlechtesten Anbieter erwischt. Man ist gezwungen, deren schlechte Box zu nutzen, weil Alice/O2 sich weigert, die Zugangsdaten preis zu geben. Und dann noch so ein billigen Anbieter zu wählen, wenn dort auch der Anschluss geschäftlich genutzt wird, halte ich schon fast für grob fahrlässig !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Also KielNet, oder eher gesagt Versatel stellt auch um auf NGN/VoIP. Da bekommst du ne vorkonfigurierte FritzBox (7270), die auch nur Leihgerät ist. Ob man dort an die Zugangsdaten kommt, weiß ich jetzt nicht. Aber zumindest sollte es für Geschäftskunden bei KielNet noch den ISDN Anschluss geben.



Nö, nichtmal für die, wie ich mittlerweile auch per Nachfrage rausgefunden habe. Die kleinen Angebote verweisen sogar auf der Webseite zu denen für "Privat"anwender, große Anschlüsse mit dutzenden Kanälen werden fast immer nur noch über IP geschaltet, wenn nicht zwingend (EC) ISDN benötigt wird.



> Nur wäre bei mir der Verkauf an Versatel mit deren absolut miesen Image das KO Kriterium. Bei VF gibt es ISDN nur auf Nachfrage (!) und gegen Aufpreis.



Jo, Versatel war definitiv ein dicker Minuspunkt. Aber welcher Anbieter hat denn heute noch zu Recht den Ruf eines guten Service? Bei einem entsprechenden Angebot hätte ichs riskiert, immerhin bietet Kielnet auch 3 monatige Verlängerung, man kommt also leichter wieder raus. Aber mit NGN sind die so oder so raus.



> Ansonsten halt das NGN Gerassel oder in letzter Zeit sogar vermehrt diesen LTE Mist, weil man auch noch TAL Miete sparen will. Ansonsten bleibt hier in Kiel noch TNG, aber ob die noch den klassischen ISDN schalten, darf auch bezweifelt werden.



Tun sie in der Tat nicht ("digitaler Anschluss ISDN light" - immerhin nennen sie es nicht einfach ISDN), aber danke für den Hinweis. Bei denen hatte ich noch nicht geguckt.



> Ansonsten bleibt nur noch die Telekom übrig. Bei VDSL gibt es wohl kein Analog/ISDN mehr, sondern nur noch den IP Anschluss. Aber bei ADSL/ADSL2+ sollte bei Buchung im T-Shop noch Analog/ISDN möglich sein. Nachteil ist halt, dass die Telekom wohl am teuersten ist.



Die 39 € muss es mir wohl wert sein. 
Online gibts übrigens bei VDSL noch die Auswahl zwischen "Universal"/ISDN und IP, nur Analog offensichtlich nicht. Aber wer mehrere Monate lang mit 1-1,5 MBit unterwegs war, dem reichen 16 erstmal 



> Du hast jetzt aber mit Alice bzw. O2 den mit Abstand schlechtesten Anbieter erwischt. Man ist gezwungen, deren schlechte Box zu nutzen, weil Alice/O2 sich weigert, die Zugangsdaten preis zu geben.



Tjo. BESTELLT habe ich bei denen, wie gesagt, ISDN. Echtes ISDN. Für die Benutzung meiner eigenen Anlagen. Deren Box kann ich laut O2 Techniker (!! nicht nur Verkauf, die Technik hats mir auch bestätigt) auf dem Schrank liegen lassen.
Aber offensichtlich erzählen die viel und halten wenig.



> Und dann noch so ein billigen Anbieter zu wählen, wenn dort auch der Anschluss geschäftlich genutzt wird, halte ich schon fast für grob fahrlässig !


 
Naja - es ist kleingeschäftlich und die Kommunikation läuft meistens über mail - es entstehen also keine Milliardenverluste bei Telefonproblemen. Aber "sorry, die nächsten zwei Stunden belegt die Freundin die Leitung" geht dann eben doch nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - also zumindest der letzte Anbieterwechsel lief ohne Arbeiten im Keller ab, wenn dann müssen die Leitungen also alle 1:1 bis in den Verteiler gehen, ehe man da was wechseln kann. Und das Vodafone irgend eine Änderung dieser Art einfach mal zwischendurch vorgenommen hat, halte ich für arg unwahrscheinlich.


Da muß ja auch nix im keller gemacht werden. Du müßtest dich, in sachen telefonleitung, auch mal von der vorstellung eines lan-kabels trennen. Selbiges hat einen anfang und ein ende. Eine telefonleitung kann aber quasi einen anfang und zwei enden haben. (an beiden kann das signal ankommen)
Von daher weißt du nicht wo vodafone dich aufgeschalten hat. Das kann ein vodafone-outdoor, der verteiler in deiner nähe oder auch der hvt hinter dem nahen verteiler gewesen sein. Aber das lässt sich jetzt sowieso nicht mehr nachvollziehen.


> Afaik FTTH, aber in Werbeflyern steht das so nicht drin und was die im Keller alles gemacht haben, erkenn ich am verschlossenen Kasten auch nicht mehr. Aber da sie definitiv ne neue Leitung bis in den Keller gelegt haben...


 Könntest du denen sagen, das sie deine glasfaser, wenn du sie schon nicht nutzt, bis zu mir verlängern sollen? Ich hätte den anschluß gerne und wohne auch nur am anderen ende der republik.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*

Kann ich. Aber vermutlich sagen sie dann, dass du die Repeater bezahlen musst


----------



## mrfloppy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*

versteh nicht deine abneigung gegen voip, wer hat denn gesagt das über voip kein isdn gestellt werden kann??? auch über voip kann man dir 3 msn´s oder so bereit stellen wo du dementsprechend parallel telefonieren kannst ! bei netcologne kein problem, aber die haben parallel auch noch echtes isdn, wobei das halt aussterbende technik ist ! nur netcologne wirst in kiel knicken können ! im großen und ganzen ist es aber kein problem dir mehrere msn´s über voip zu stellen


ftth evtl das gleiche wie bei netcologne fttb??? wenn ja ist doch klasse, dann hast den dslam direkt im keller sitzen


----------



## Decrypter (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



> Nö, nichtmal für die, wie ich mittlerweile auch per Nachfrage  rausgefunden habe. Die kleinen Angebote verweisen sogar auf der Webseite  zu denen für "Privat"anwender, große Anschlüsse mit dutzenden Kanälen  werden fast immer nur noch über IP geschaltet, wenn nicht zwingend (EC)  ISDN benötigt wird.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Unsere Firma hat erst vor kurzem von einem KielNet ISDN Mehrgeräte Anschluss auf einen ISDN Anlagenanschluss umgestellt. Und das ist ganz definitiv noch ein ISDN Anschluss und kein NGN Geraffel, da ich selber die vorhandene ISDN Anlage mit Kollegen und einen Außendienstmonteur von KielNet neu eingerichtet habe.



> versteh nicht deine abneigung gegen voip, wer hat denn gesagt das über  voip kein isdn gestellt werden kann??? auch über voip kann man dir 3  msn´s oder so bereit stellen wo du dementsprechend parallel telefonieren  kannst !



VoIP/NGN ist aber kein ISDN wie es vorhanden war. Es ist und bleibt ein reiner Datenbasierter IP Anschluss, der bei einigen Anbietern mehr schlecht als recht funktioniert. Und wenn dann die Leitung, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, instabil ist, na dann viel Spass damit. Gerade bei Anbietern, die schalten, was die Leitung hergibt, also das Endgerät mit 6 dB SNRM syncen lassen, möchte ich meinen Anschluss nicht wirklich haben. Die Leitung ist dann schon fast grenzwertig und wenn dann auch noch, wie z.B. bei o2 ein Gerät bereitstellen, das nicht zu den besten gehört und dann auch noch keine Zugangsdaten an den Kunden rausgeben, dann schwillt mir der Kamm. Der Ärger ist doch vorprogrammiert. Man stelle sich vor, man führt ein wichtiges Gespräch und die Leitung bricht alle paar Minuten zusammen ....

Andere Anbieter sind da ganz anders. Die schalten ihre Anschlüsse mit ausreichend Reserven für eine stabile Leitung. Einer von denen ist z.B. Easybell. Man kann von denen eine AVM 7390 mieten, bzw. vergünstigt erwerben oder auch seine eigene Hardware einsetzen. Letzeres hab z.B. ich getan und an dem Easybell VDSL hängt eine AVM 3370. Absolut klasse Gerät. Dort ist ein VDSL 100 Profil geschaltet, welches seit mittlerweile 87 Tagen stabil mit 80 Mbit bei nur 4 dB SNRM läuft. Und den Easybell Telefonanschluss nutze ich via WLAN am Smartphone, was auch offiziell unterstützt wird. Mehr noch....es ist sogar erlaubt, den Anschluss weltweit per Smartphone zu nutzen.

Auch gibt es noch Anwendungen, die sind auf einen ISDN oder Analoganschluss zwingend angewiesen. Dazu gehören z.B. diverse Hausnotrufsysteme, EC Kartenterminals oder Fahrstuhlnotrufe. All sowas funktioniert häufig nicht mit VoIP/NGN Anschlüssen, obwohl Endgeräte einen analogen Anschluss bzw. einen S0 bereitstellen !


----------



## Speed4Fun (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*

Vielleicht habe ich in den vorherigen Postings etwas überlesen.

Warum kommt denn kein ISDN über die Telekom infrage?

Bei uns steht in einer Filiale auch gerade der Austausch einer alten ISDN-Telefonlage an.

Die Wahl fiel auf eine Octopus F400, die mit mehreren S0-Kanälen betrieben wird und zusätzlich VoIP fähig ist.

Reines VoIP stand nie zur Diskussion, da im Gegensatz zu ISDN keine (fast) 100%ige Verfügbarkeit garantiert wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Unsere Firma hat erst vor kurzem von einem KielNet ISDN Mehrgeräte Anschluss auf einen ISDN Anlagenanschluss umgestellt. Und das ist ganz definitiv noch ein ISDN Anschluss und kein NGN Geraffel, da ich selber die vorhandene ISDN Anlage mit Kollegen und einen Außendienstmonteur von KielNet neu eingerichtet habe.




Hmm - ich kann nur sagen, was ich auf der Webseite finde. Vielleicht gilt für Bestandskunden anderes oder ich hab bei den Anlagenanschlüssen etwas übersehen. (sooo intensiv hab ich bei denen nicht geguckt  )



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich in den vorherigen Postings etwas überlesen.
> 
> Warum kommt denn kein ISDN über die Telekom infrage?



Es kommt schon in Frage und ich werde demnächst auch mal beim T-Punkt vorbeigehen. Gegen die Telekom sprach, dass sie mit Abstand am teuersten ist, auf dem Papier aber kein bißchen mehr bietet, als andere. Und der Ruf des Service ist auch nicht besser.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann ich. Aber vermutlich sagen sie dann, dass du die Repeater bezahlen musst


 Für die paar km mehrere repeater? Da wird wohl höchstens einer gebraucht. Sind doch nur knappe 600 km fahr-strecke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2013)

*AW: ISDN - wo gibts das noch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es kommt schon in Frage und ich werde demnächst auch mal beim T-Punkt vorbeigehen. Gegen die Telekom sprach, dass sie mit Abstand am teuersten ist, auf dem Papier aber kein bißchen mehr bietet, als andere. Und der Ruf des Service ist auch nicht besser.


 


Sooo, ein halbes Jahr später will ich mal meine Erfahrungen mit den drei großen Telefonkonzernen zusammenfassen. Ist viel Text - aber vielleicht hilft es Jemandem, der auf der Suche nach einem neuen Anbieter ist oder gar Probleme mit einem hat. Wenn verhindert wird, dass gewisse Anbieter in auch nur 1-2 weiteren Fällen Erfolg mit ihren Methoden haben, hat dieses Post seinen Sinn erfüllt 
Allen anderen geben die Smilies den Gesamteindruck auch ohne Lesen wieder 


In chronologischer Reihenfolge:
_alle Angeben sind mein privater Eindruck/persönliche Meinung der Abläufe_


*- Vodafone*, Herbst-Winter 2012:
Der alte (ex-Arcor) Anschluss entwickelt Ausfallerscheinungen (d.h.: Verbindungsabbrüche + Neueinwahl zum Teil mit <10 Minuten Abstand ). Der Support kann nicht helfen , weswegen ich vor dem nahenden Verlängerungstermin eine fristgerechte Kündigung einreiche, In der ich daraufhin weise, dass bei Problembehebung gerne ein Folgevertrag abgeschlossen wird.
Einen Tag nach der Kündigung (auf elektronischem Wege, da Vodafone keine andere Kontaktform angibt, aber ein halbwegs passendes Formular hat) gehen die Abbrüche spürbar zurück (und hören einige Wochen später komplett auf). Zeitgleich fällt aber meine Bandbreite von den gebuchten 6 auf 1-1,5 Mbit . Schönen Dank auch. Wer so mit Kunden umgeht, die Leistungen einfordern, soll sich andere suchen.
Nachsetzten tut Vodafone, nachdem ich meinen Vertrag bei O2 (s.u.) abgeschlossen habe: Ich hätte ja gar nicht gültig, d.h. schriftlich gekündigt, mein Vertrag ist bis Ende 2013 verlängert worden   . Nach einem netten (einschreiben-eigenhändig-nett) Hinweis von mir, dass statt einer Postanschrift elektronische Kontaktformulare in der Rubrik "schriftlicher Kontakt" präsentiert und laut Support der Inhalt meines Kündigungsschreibens durchaus im Vodafone-System steht, lässt sich dann immerhin eine sofortige Sonderkündigung arrangieren 

*- O2 / Telefonica*, Januar bis April 2013:
Weg frei für O2, denen ich einen Auftrag für DSL und "echtes ISDN, kein VoIP" erteilt hatte. Wie schon bekannt: Pustekuchen.
Anfang Januar schalten die mich auf VoIP . Es dauert 1-2 Tage bis ich durch Zufall (und Nutzung der O2-Box, die ich laut Support explizit nicht nutzen muss) überhaupt wieder eine Telefonverbindung habe . Mit der will ich das Problem dann direkt reklamieren (die O2-Hotline für Festnetzprobleme ist nur aus dem Festnetz oder einem O2-Handy zu erreichen  ) - was aber nicht möglich ist, ich solle doch schriftlich beanstanden  . Immerhin:
Meine Internetverbindung kann man mir binnen 5 Minuten auf die gebuchten 16 Mbit/s freischalten  . Hätte ich mich nicht beschwert, wäre es dagegen bei 6 Mbit/s geblieben, auf die man den Anschluss einfach erstmal beschränkt hat   (wohlgemerkt: Der verwendete DSLAM befindet sich ca. 15 m direkte Linie vom Modem entfernt. 12 Höhenmeter und 3 m horizontaler Abstand innerhalb des Hauses mitgerechnet.  )
Ich reklamiere also schriftlich. In der Antwort wird mir erzählt, wie toll VoIP ist (ja, klar. Mit 1 Sekunde Lag in Gesprächen...) . Fehler von O2: Im gleichen Schreiben entschuldigen sie sich dafür, dass mir "echtes ISDN" versprochen wurde - und besätigen damit, dass ich das sehr wohl bestellt habe.
Parallel hierzu bucht O2 über 90 € Gebühren von meinem Konto ab  - Einrichtung für einen Anschluss, den ich nicht bestellt habe und 10 € Versandkosten für Hardware, die ich explizit abbestellt hatte  . Eine Rechnung über diese Summen (die meiner Erinnerung nach nicht einmal im Verkaufsgespräch erwähnt wurden  ) erhalte ich übrigens nicht. Die Abbuchung taucht plötzlich auf meinem Kontoauszug auf. Akzeptiere ich so natürlich nicht, sondern lege Widerspruch ein (der nicht beantwortet wird  ) und buche letztlich zurück - zeitgleich zu meiner Kündigung.
Und damit begann der Spaß...
- Zahlungsaufforderung binnen 5 Tagen, mit dem Hinweis, dass es sonst eine Sperrung gibt  (Rechtslage: Min. 14 Tage Frist + genaue Angabe des Sperrtermins + rechtliche Informationen bezüglich Einspruchsrecht sind Pflicht. Fehlt natürlich alles - das Schreiben von Vodafone war eine platte Drohung)
- Behauptung, ich hätte ja einen VoIP-Vertrag abgeschlossen . Telefonischer Widerspruch (mit dem Hinweis, dass es a) nicht VoIP und b) kein Vertrag, sondern ein Auftrag war) wird abgelehnt , ab jetzt werden durchgängig Einschreiben fällig.
- Der schriftliche Widerspruch wird auch nicht bearbeitet (bis heute nicht), während Rückgewinnungsangebote im Zuge meiner Kündigung vom 12.2. sehr schnell kommen...
- Und am 2.4. ("1 Monat Kündigungsfrist" = 6-7 Wochen...  ), dem Tag, an dem eigentlich zur Telekom geschaltet werden sollte, kommt dann auch die Internetsperre.    (wie oben dargelegt unter Verstoß gegen das Telekommunikationsgesetz ). Eine knappe Stunde und ein Supportgespräch später wird die zwar aufgehoben ("da wurde wohl ihr Widerspruch nicht beachtet" - stimmt. überhaupt nicht), aber die Umschaltung scheiterte an der (laut O2) gezielt gestörten Leitung . (Was technisch afaik falsch ist. Bei NGN gibt nur den DSL-Link zum Anbieter-Server. VoIP ist eben nur ein Softwarekonstrukt, man kann die DSL-Verbindung nicht getrennt "stören" - nur den Internet-Zugang auf dem O2 Server abschalten. Und die Leitung nicht zum Wechsel freigeben... )
- Wurde dann der "verloren" Widerspruch bearbeitet? Nein. Aber eine "2. Mahnung" (ja richtig: Eine "1.Mahnung" gab es zuvor nicht) verschickt, komplett mit Mahngebühr (5 €) und Sperrgebühr (10 €). Man beachte hierbei, dass ich die monatlichen Gebühren normal bezahlt habe und die Frist für die Einrichtungsgebühren laut Gesetz pausiert, solange mein Widerspruch nicht bearbeitet wird.
- Die 2. Mahnung enthält übrigens eine beinahe rechtsgültige Sperrankündigung (statt mindestens 14 Tagen ab Erhalt des Schreibens setzt O2 10 Tage ab Versand an  ). Und eine Drohung, diesmal mit Schufa und Inkasso  .
- eine Woche später (und damit deutlich vor dem Termin ) ist meine Leitung tot . Diesmal auch Internet . Laut O2 hat man die Leitung an die Telekom (als Netzbetreiber) "zurückgegeben". Laut Telekom hat man von O2 nach dem gescheiterten Übernahmeversuch nichts mehr gehört - was stimmt, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich weiß, dass O2 laut TKG die Leitung nicht abstellen durfte, solange kein reibungsloser Wechsel organisiert war.
- Es folgt eine Rechnung über eine Rufnummernportierung . Das gar nichts portiert wurde, war egal.
- kurze Zeit später übergibt O2 alles an ein Inkassobüro. Das meldet sich mit einer höheren Summe, als sich aus den Gesamtforderungen von O2 und den Inkassogebühren (immerhin saftige 52 €) ergibt: Insgesamt 188 €. Ausgehend von 92 € Gebühren und 20 € nicht-Portierungskosten). Eine passende Rechnung oder auch nur Erklärung über die Differenz habe ich, auch auf Nachfrage, bis heute nicht erhalten.   Dafür war wieder eine Drohung enthalten - Gericht + Schufa, wenn ich nicht binnen 7 Tagen zahle. (Für einen berechtigten Inkassofall an sich okay, wäre die Frist nicht zu kurz angesetzt)  

Das Ganze ist jetzt 2,5 Monate her. Bei der Schufa gabs nur einmal eine Anfrage des Inkassobüros, unmittelbar zur Übergabe.

Deswegen hier mein Fazit zu O2:
- Auftrag mittels falscher Angaben aus dem Rücken geleiert (vermutlich kein vorsätzlicher Betrug. Ich tippe auf absichtlich mangelhaft/fehlinformierte Verkäufer, die auf Prämienbasis bezahlt werden)
- Anschluss wurde übernommen, obwohl man gar nicht die Technik für eine Übernahme in meinem Sinne hatte (Verstoß gegen Telekommunikationsgesetz)
- Mir wurden Summen abgebucht, über die mir weder eine Rechnung vorgelegt wurde noch denen ich zugestimmt hätte (zählt sowas als Diebstahl?)
- Widersprüche werden nicht bearbeitet, selbst wenn sie im System stehen und Zugriff binnen Sekunden möglich ist
- mehrfache Drohungen, um unberechtigte Zahlungen zu erzwingen (ich würde das multiple Erpressung nennen)
- mit immer höheren, zusätzlichen Gebühren wurde zusätzlicher Druck aufgebaut
- Mir wurde zweimal der Anschluss gekappt und damit erneut das Telekommunikationsgesetz gebrochen.
- Es wurde verhindert, dass ich entsprechend meiner Wünsche zu einem anderen Anbieter wechsle (was ebenfalls mein gutes Recht war)
- Da keine einzige der Drohungen, externe Kräfte einzuschalten, wahrgemacht wurde, gehe ich davon aus, dass O2 die ganze Zeit über wusste, dass man im Unrecht ist - und ausgetestet hat, ob ich das auch weiß.

Mein Gesamtschaden waren letztlich nur viele, viele stressige Stunden (finanzieller Verlust beschränkt sich auf 10 € Rechtsberatung und 10-15 € Porto und Briefmaterial). Aber der bleibende Eindruck ist trotzdem der eines Unternehmens, dass mit Fehlinformationen Kunden gewinnt (VoIP als "ISDN" verkaufen ist zwar üblich -Ausnahme: Telekom-, aber alle anderen antworten ehrlich, wenn man fragt ob ein "ISDN-Anschluss" am IAD oder eine echte ISDN-Leitung gemeint ist) und das, wenn diese Masche schief läuft, auf die klassische Abmahn-Nummer wechselt.


*Telekom*, ab April 2014:
Den Vertrag habe ich noch vor der Drosselklausel abgeschlossen, somit waren Laufzeit (immerhin mit der Möglichkeit, bei schlechten Bandbreiten vom Start weg wieder auszusteigen) und die Telekompreise der einzige Negativpunkt  . Aber wie ist der Service?
Zurück zum 9.4., O2 hat gerade die Leitung gekappt. Anruf beim Tkom-Support, ob die was wissen.  Der erste Mitarbeiter musste rückfragen und das hat offensichtlich so lange gedauert (war aber angekündigt -> konnte nebenbei was anderes machen), dass ich aus der Warteschlange fiel  . Zweite Mitarbeiterin brauchte dann 15 Minuten - was ich akzeptabel finde, wenn ein "wir warten auf Rückmeldung vom Voranbieter"-Kunde plötzlich anruft bei dem gar nichts mehr geht  .
Was hat die Frau in der Zeit erreicht?
- bei den Rufnummern konnte sie nichts machen, waren ja noch von O2 gesperrt
- als Ersatz dafür erhielt ich erstmal sofort 3 neue genannt 
- meine Leitung war tatsächlich frei und unter Kontrolle der Telekom (anderswo hätte es vermutlich ne 0,5+ Stunden gebraucht, so etwas nur herauszufinden - hier 4 Minuten  )
- auf dieser Leitung sollte mit dann ein Tag (!!  ) später ISDN geschaltet werden; DSL "so schnell wie möglich" (obs möglich ist, wusste die Technik ja wegen der O2-Blockade noch nicht)
- 23 h später, ich komme von der Arbeit, nehme mein ISDN Telefon - und es geht einfach   
- einen kurzen Anruf  später hatte ich provisorische DSL-Zugangsdaten (permanente komme via Post, wenn alles problemlos geht) - und sie funktionierten einfach nur . Übrigens von Anfang an mit vollen 15,5-16 Mbit 
- meine alten Rufnummern brauchten 1-2 Wochen länger - aber ebenfalls "einfach", ohne Aufwand/Nachhaken/etc. . Benachrichtigungsschreiben, einen Tag später gingen sie.  Und die 3 Ersatznummern blieben aktiv - ohne die für zusätzliche Nummern vorgesehenen Gebühren zu berechnen 

Fazit: Es gibt viele, die über den Tkom-Service meckern. Aber binnen 23 h Stunden einen Anschluss zu schalten, den andere überhaupt nicht hinbekommen, ist imho eine verdammt gute Leistung. Und das ohne irgendwelchen zusätzlichen Aufwand oder Kosten für den Nutzer zu machen, ist einfach nicht zu verbessern.

Jetzt bleibt nur die spannende Frage, wann auch die Tkom ISDN abschafft...


----------



## mrfloppy (9. August 2013)

Und was glaubst du Wie lange du deinen echten isdn'er haben wirst?  Denn auch die Telekom wird umschalten,  soweit ich weiß bis spätestens 2016 soll es auch bei denen keinen ISDN mehr geben wie man  es kennt.  Was willst dann machen?  Wieder die Trommel auspacken weil voip ja so schlecht ist?


----------



## Decrypter (9. August 2013)

> Jetzt bleibt nur die spannende Frage, wann auch die Tkom ISDN abschafft...


Allerspätestens 2018 sollen alle Telekom Kunden auf die IP Anschlüsse umgestellt werden. Da du ja den Vertrag vor dem 2.5 abgeschlossen hast und somit keine Drossel AGB hast, wird dir die Telekom entweder die AGB abändern, oder aber dir den ISDN Anschluss früher oder später kündigen.

Aber der IP Anschluss der Telekom ist wirklich gut. Da hört man absolut kein Unterschied zum ISDN/Analog Anschluss und auch Faxen funktioniert ohne Probleme. Nachteil ist halt nur, das, wie hier am 10.7 geschehen, bei Stromausfall gar nichts mehr geht. Aber auch das Mobilfunknetz war hier ausgefallen gewesen, bzw. es lag nur ein äußerst schwaches Signal an, welches von entfernten Funkzellen kam, die nicht vom Stromausfall betroffen waren.

Zu dem O2 Albtraum. Einfach nur heftig, was sich manche Firmen erlauben. Und vielfach kommen sie mit solchen miesen Maschen auch durch, da die Kunden mangels eigenem Wissens eingeschüchtert zahlen, statt sich zu wehren. Einer fristgerecht widersprochenen Rechnung kann niemals und schon gar nicht durch eine Inkasso Bude ein Schufaeintrag erfolgen. Bei einer widersprochenen Rechnung ist das erst möglich, wenn die Forderung bedingt durch das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren entweder durch Vollstreckungsbescheid oder aber bei Widerspruch des Mahnbescheides im Gerichtsverfahren als amtlich tituliert feststeht.

Deshalb ist es ja so eminent wichtig, bei Widersprüchen gegen offentsichtlich unberechtigte Rechnungen den Widerspruch unbedingt schriftlich und nachweisbar durchzuführen. Im äußersten Fall eben per Einschreiben/Rückschein. Wobei aber das normale Einwurfeinschreiben völlig ausreichen dürfte. Zumal sich hier der Empfänger der Zustellung nicht einfach entziehen kann, da hier der Zusteller per Unterschrift die ordnungsgemäße Zustellung quittiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Aber der IP Anschluss der Telekom ist wirklich gut. Da hört man absolut kein Unterschied zum ISDN/Analog Anschluss und auch Faxen funktioniert ohne Probleme.



Na dann mache ich mir mal noch halbe Hoffnungen, dass es nicht ganz so schlimm wird, wie am O2-Anschluss. (wobei ich dann natürlich überhaupt erstmal gucken muss, ob ich bei der Telekom bleibe. Teuer im Austausch für ISDN ist okay, aber teuer+drossel im Austausch gegen nichts...)




> Nachteil ist halt nur, das, wie hier am 10.7 geschehen, bei Stromausfall gar nichts mehr geht. Aber auch das Mobilfunknetz war hier ausgefallen gewesen, bzw. es lag nur ein äußerst schwaches Signal an, welches von entfernten Funkzellen kam, die nicht vom Stromausfall betroffen waren.



/sign. Imho müssten die Anbieter längst dazu verpflichtet werden, die Mobilfunkmasten mit Notstromsystemen auszustatten. Wenn bei uns im Stadteil die Lichter ausgehen würden, wäre ich vermutlich auch der einzige im weiteren Umkreis, der noch nachfragen kann, was los ist


----------



## Decrypter (11. August 2013)

Call & Surf Tarife sind ab dem 15.8.2013 bei der Telekom nur noch in der IP Variante zu bekommen. Die PSTN Anschlüsse in Verbindung mit Call & Surf Tarifen entfallen komplett. Das gilt jeweils für Neuanschlüsse als auch für Up/Downgrades und auch für DSL 384 ! 
PSTN Anschlüsse sind dann nur noch bei reinen Telefonanschlüssen möglich.

Quelle: Wichtig: Vermarktung ausgewählter Call & Surf -Tarife nur mit IP-Anschluss | tk-blog


----------

